# Corsair Professional Series Gold AX 650 W



## crmaris (Jan 2, 2012)

Corsair's Professional Gold series consists of four PSUs with the most recent addition being the AX650, which as its name implies has 650W capacity. Since more and more users finally find out that they actually need a mid-wattage unit to power their systems, Corsair decided to offer a high quality PSU which addresses all the enthusiasts who defy cost and seek the best possible performance along with top efficiency. 

*Show full review*


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2012)

I love that 7 year warranty - you know it has to be good. My Corsair HX850W has a 7 year warranty and has been flawless for the past three years.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the AX750 and after a decade of Enermax Psu's i'm very impressed.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 5, 2012)

crmaris, I love your reviews. Your pictures are amazing and your work is always so detailed.  I loved reading the component breakdown, you practically have a BOM for the psu. 

Keep up the good work!!!


----------

